# Is ultimate tipster genuine?



## midefam (Jan 29, 2020)

I subscribed to a soccer prediction site known as ultimate tipster. I would like to know if anyone uses them and if they are genuine. I have been using them for a week and it’s not been a good experience for me.


----------



## Fooxied (Jan 29, 2020)

Paying for tips are not worthy at all. Hop on my discord and twitter and there you can find three free tipsters that are worth to follow.


----------



## kenyacom (Jan 30, 2020)

fooxied who do you follow on twitter?show us please


----------



## Fooxied (Jan 30, 2020)

Here is my twitter and discord server. You can find there my tips and my fellas tipsters, who made cash every week.





						Fox in the Box (@fooxiedtips) | Twitter
					

The latest Tweets from Fox in the Box (@fooxiedtips). Professional capper since 2k11.  +120u profit since I've created Twitter.  Discord server: https://t.co/P2szAbXZwd The bookie I use: https://t.co/lUR64iw9Lq. Las Vegas Baby




					twitter.com
				



discord.gg/udp68cg


----------

